# Unrest in Morocco - Travel Advice



## Addie

*BBC News*
"Thousands of people have marched in Moroccan cities to demand that King Mohammed VI give up some of his powers."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12518116

*The UK foregin Office*
"You should follow news reports and be alert to developments in North Africa that might trigger public disturbances. You should take precautions for your personal safety and avoid public gatherings and demonstrations. Any increase in regional tension might affect Travel Advice."

 This advice has been reviewed and reissued with an editorial amendment. The overall level of the advice has not changed; there are no travel restrictions in place in Morocco.
*Still current at: 21 February 2011 *
http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and...e-by-country/middle-east-north-africa/morocco

Safe to say the whole North African continent is a bit iffy at the moment, but having said that some friends were in Egypt during the unrest and they didn't see anything!


----------



## Rapide561

*Unrest*

No doubt this unrest will soon spread to the French fisherman etc, just because they can!

Russell


----------



## 504329lt

Any updates on the current situation? Anyone there at the moment?

We are due to head out on 11/12 April. Hope all is OK.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Any updates on the current situation? Anyone there at the moment?
> We are due to head out on 11/12 April. Hope all is OK.


I feel sure Ray (desert detours) will keep us all informed of the ongoing situation regarding Morocco.


----------



## Zepp

There was alot of French motorhomes in Portugal when we were in Portugal that had come back from Morocco on the advice from the French Gov .


Paul


----------



## erneboy

Addie, if your friends were in Sharm it's not surprising, it's not Egypt for the Egyptians.

Lots of Germans going home early from Morocco too, passing through where we are, Alan.


----------



## hmh

We met French campervanners in Sicily in January who were just back from Tunisia, they had been there during the troubles. The Tunisians had been great to them, they had not had to leave the country.
That said, it is one thing to stay and sit it out and quite another to decide whether or not to go in the first place!

As someone says, Desert Detours will be best able to advise you.

However, I just emailed Emile Verhooste, author of the most informative book and website, lemarocencampingcar, and had this reply:

bonjour Helen
il n'y a aucun problème auMaroc actuellement
et j'y suis depuis 6 semaines déjà sans avoir rencontré la moindre animosité
bien au contraire les marocains sont encore plus adorables par apport aux autres années
on dirait qu'ils ceherchent a s'excuser de ce que l'on peut dire sur eux ailleurs
le marocain est d'un naturel très gentil et le discour du roi a été apprécié de tout le monde
on peut donc partir en toute tranquillité pour ce pays
bonne journée
amicalement

"There is no problem in Morocco at the moment.
I have been there for 6 weeks, and have not met the slightest animosity, on the contrary the Moroccans are even more delightful than ever.
One has the impression that they want to excuse themselves for what may be being said about them elsewhere.
Moroccans are very nice-natured and the King's speech was much appreciated by everyone here.
You can set off for this country with complete peace of mind therefore."

Helen


----------



## bambi2

*unrest in morocco- travel advice*

We are in Morocco now, we are just coming to the end of our 3 month stay, we have seen no problems, but today as we were passing Rabat, we saw a small group of people putting up a banner, of course we did not understand it, so we assumed it had something to do with the demonstrations. bambi2


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

Last Sunday being the 20th and one month on from the minimal one day disruption they did have, and more was supposed to be planned. But we left Al Hoceima on the Med coast, and other than more police than you might expect, saw nothing.

We've been here three weeks, travelling from Asilah, Moulay Bousellham, Chefchaouen, Ketama (in the snow), Al Hoceima, Nador and the Cap des Trois Fourches, and currently Saidia. We have seen, heard and felt nothing but welcome, other than on the road east of Chef with people a little overeager to sell us what we do not want, but that was expected. We wildcamped once just prior to Chef on what turned out to be a Hash growers driveway, and had an "interesting" chat about how many other campervans did park there for the night that definitely did want to buy. Once w said we had no interest the chat continued but the sell did not. We picked a layby just outside Targuist to make tea, but a Policeman suggested the towns parking was better, and for 80p it was guarded, flat and next to the market, so we camped there 

On three seperate occasions we have sat with Moroccans in cafes discussing what an evil man Gaddaffi is while watching local or BBC news, which then extends into how proud they are of how tolerant they are as a people, and the violent disruptions of the 20th of Feb did not represent the majority. Not everyone seems 100% happy with how things are run, but thats not uncommon is it!?

I've read those peaceful protests on the 20th were with the Communist party and one other minority, the two of which would never normally mix, but were all who felt they had a stage on which they may be heard since no one else felt it worthwhile to come out. This was followed by other elements arriving and disrupting things in a way the vast majority disproved of. The five that died were supposed to have been looters in a bank overcome by fumes. 

Images of that time on the Telegraph news page included people being shot in other countries in the region experiencing disruption, the last pic was the only one from Morocco but in the same sequence, suggesting Morocco's riots etc were in the same league. The pic was of a burning car, bad news for the owner, but not quite the same as in Bahrain, Yemen and Libya. There have as far as I've heard been no riots here at all, and the thought that it is dangerous seems to be from the Western Media tarring it with the same brush, unfortunate to say the least!

Never say never of course, but so far this is verging on the most friendly country I've ever visited! I would think if Ray had any concerns his clients would come first, and they would have headed home if he thought there may be an issue??

We're heading for Figuig in a day or two 

Happy travels

Jason


----------



## grizzlyj

*Re: unrest in morocco- travel advice*



bambi2 said:


> we did not understand it, so we assumed it had something to do with the demonstrations. bambi2


Or perhaps was advertising a plant sale!?!?!?

Jason


----------

